# Fun and Funny hunt



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Well, as I stated in a previous post, I had a client cancel on me so I grabbed my pup for a little afternoon hunt. The roads were bad, but the conditions were exactly what I have been waiting for. Remmi and I bagged our 3 birds and had a great time in the process.

As we walked the cattail edge of a slough, Remmi locked up tight! I moved in and kicked around the snow and under some cattails. All of a sudden, 2 rooster spring from under the snow. One goes to my right, over the large icey pond.....Boom! Sh*t, Boom! :sniper: Got it on the second shot. Then I swing to my left and make a clean kill on the second bird. As I look out to the pond to see if Remmi is retrieving the bird, I saw the funniest thing I have ever seen. You see, I only slightly winged that first bird and it could run and flutter pretty fast. :run: My poor pup fell about 6 times and once spun in a complete 360 with all four legs sprawled flat on the ice. She worked her butt off chasing this bird, but the bird played with her. Instead of heading for cover, it kept weaving on the ice! It was better than any cartoon I had ever seen!

I was a very proud papa :bowdown: when we finally retrieved the bird from the cattails about 15 minutes later! If I only would have had a video camera.... :jammin:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Thanks for sharing the story, it would have been funny to see. :beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

LOLing right now, well painted story! :lol:


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

Great story Remmi!!! :rollin:


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

That is funny! It reminds me of something that happened to me this last summer. I took the family for a little vacation up on the north shore of Lake Superior. We were staying in Grand Marais and I decided I would take the pooch down to the lake and toss a tennis ball out into the lake to practice his retrieving skills. I threw the ball for about 10 minutes or so without incident and the dog was having a good ol' time. I threw the ball out one more time and while the dog was swimming out to get it, low and behold a hen mallard decides to land about 10 feet from the ball. Well, the dog decides the mallard looks a heck of a lot more attractive to go after than the slimy ball that I was throwing for him, so he starts swimming after the hen. Anyway, the hen very nonchalantly swims the other way out into the lake with the dog in hot pursuit. That hen must have swam close to 80 to 90 yards out with the dog close behind. I was starting to get concerned that he might follow the doggone duck across to the Wisconsin side of the lake, but he finally turned back around and came back to shore.


----------



## Drixmein (Jan 25, 2003)

I had a greenhead do the same type of thing to my dog a couple years ago, and Ive never see my pooch bring a bird back with his head held so high, it was awesome


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Nice story Remmi! I love it when the "chase" is truly on! I too have had a few laughs on retrieves this season, a couple birds were delivered nearly plucked


----------

